# Video Action camera



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

have been looking in to a video action camera for some time but after looking around I found one called a Drift HD Ghost S. It is from what I can c a little better thin the gopro. It has a built in screen and a remote that u don't have to buy extra. What all do y'all use and what do y'all like about it pros and cons?

Here is a pic of the Drift HD Ghost S

And a link to a YouTube video about it.

Video


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like a good choice for a helmet cam with up to 60 frames per second - double that of typical vid cams. But, like the GoPro, it appears to have a fixed lens for only up-close work with the fish-eye effect.


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

In case anyone wants to check them out - http://driftinnovation.com/drift-ghost-s/


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

glenway said:


> Looks like a good choice for a helmet cam with up to 60 frames per second - double that of typical vid cams. But, like the GoPro, it appears to have a fixed lens for only up-close work with the fish-eye effect.


The lens is not fixed it wil rotate 300 degrees so that u can mount it any way u want and steal video.

Watch this video. At time 4.21in the video he will show how the lens turns.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

When I stated fixed lens, I meant in terms of magnification/zoom.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

It has up to a 10x zoom.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

It also has a what they call tag mode where u leave it recording but it don't save the video teal u hit the button and it saves from 1 to 5 mins of video before and after u hit the button.

Like if u have it in tag mood and have been on stand for 20 mins with it running and u have it set to 3 mins and u just shot a coyote thin u hit the tag bottom it will save the 3 mins before u shot and 3 mins after the shot. So that way u dont have all that video that u don't need.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like some innovate ideas.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I will let ya know. I just ordered one today


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Buddy has one and it is not good for coyote hunting at all. It would be ok for bowhunting but not much else that I can see.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

What kind SHampton a gopro or a drift?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Drift. He's had it a few months.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Cool mine will be here this week. From everything I have read and watched they look to do great.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I think 25 yards is about as far as you can make anything out.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

That's strange find out what middle he has. The ghost and ghost s has a 10 zoom.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Got the drift hd ghost s last week and love it.


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

I would be interested in seeing any hunting videos taken with the unit. Also, if mounted will it withstand the recoil of a centerfire rifle?

Thanks for posting, 
Andrew


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I have seen guys land 100 foot triples on motorcycles and the camera stays right where it was. IMO recoil shouldn't effect it but you never know. The only way to find out is to test it.


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

Coyote_Slayer2 said:


> I have seen guys land 100 foot triples on motorcycles and the camera stays right where it was. IMO recoil shouldn't effect it but you never know. The only way to find out is to test it.


Good point. They have to be pretty rugged. Although the acceleration with a rifle is going to be a lot faster/sharper than a camera mounted on a neck.

Even if it survives the recoil, how big would a coyote appear at 100 yards? At 10x the spec's said it had a 90 degree field of view. Wouldn't that be about 200 yards wide for a target at 100 yards? The coyote would be teeny tiny in the resulting scene. Am I missing something?

I don't know if the OP has capturing shots in mind, but if so then I'm thinking it will need some sort of lens accessory to reduce the field of view.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I like it but the 10x is digital....just sayin.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

25 yards is about as good as it is for filming hunting.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

ShotKam Gun Camera

Here is a link to my Hunting partners camera that he developed for Skeet and trap, point of aim, shows how the shooter gets on target then follows through the shot. It has a fixed 4x lens, no edit time it only records a few seconds before and after the shot, record time is adjustable.

This would not be good for straight videos because of distance more for when that Coyote sneaks in and the shotgun portion is missed on film.

We use it on the Ducks to capture a few great memories.

If interested mention the "jimdundee discount"


----------

